# Can't access secure/https pages on only 1 website?



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello,

Hopefully I put this in the right place. 

Iv been having a problem for weeks now and no one can help me not the website, not the ISP, not random people on tech forums, not the issuer of the SSL. :nonono:

Iv tried about everything you can find when you google things about not being able to access a particular website but none work checking out all security settings, deleting all cache, disabling security, checking date and time, flushdns, use opendns, try other devices (not one device in my household can get to https pages on this one site), making sure root certificates are updated, bypassing router, unplugging internet and router to ''reset'', trouble shooting with isp, website, ssl issuer, other wildblue users, other website users, other tech forum, checking for virus and malware and I'm sure there's more that I can't recall at the moment. I am not the only user of this website with a problem and all us having a problem have satellite internet (different providers), however not everyone with my satellite internet (wildblue thru dishnetwork) has this problem as I have asked here...some do some don't

Wildblue ''blocking'' a website's ssl? - WildBlueWorld.com Forums

I can go to the website toontown.com but I can not access any pages that are ''secure'' or https. 

As you can see here I'm not the only one and we've tried many things...

Can't login and using satellite internet? if so read on - Toontown Central Forums

Everything worked fine for years up until recent fed-march. Any ideas? 

If you could help me fix this I would love you forever. :flowers:


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Pixieheart, and welcome to TSF!

So if I read your post correctly, you cannot go to *any* secure site (http*s*)? Correct?

We will see if we can help you out.

First thing I think we should try is to connect your sat modem directly to your computer. Wait for it to gain internet access and try to access the site your having issues with.

Also, What Antivirus and Firewall are you using?

Thanks.


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

HeyThanks!

No, it is only on this one site. I can visit all other https websites without a problem. It's only the https on this 1 site toontown.com and I can visit any of there non https pages that are just http (no s).

Iv tried bypassing the router and plugging directly to the sat modem but there was no change. The site says it is not something on their end but the ISP but after troubleshooting with the ISP they say it is not them it's the site. Which basically means neither will help.

I am not the only one with this problem but there are others with my ISP who do not have the same problem. Maybe if it can be figured out I can let my ISP or the website know the issue exactly.

I have avira anti virus and just use windows firewall. Iv tried disabling all security and checking settings but it had no effect. I also run malware bytes occasionally and it has picked up on anthing. It's the same on every comPuter in the house. :/


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried using a different browser like Opera?


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, every browser on every computer and device. I'm just found out I'm having the exact same issue on another game site of disney's pirates online. I can't access the https pages on just these two sites. Disney says it is not an issue on their end and it's the ISP. Now I think it's the ISP too though wildblue hasn't admitted anything yet. I don't know what wildblue could of done to cause it though. :nonono:


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I just came across this thread from wildblues site. It was started just a couple of days ago, and looks to still be going...

The best way to find out if it is your isp causing the issue, is to take your computer and try it on a different internet connection. If you know someone who has maybe cable, dsl, or even a USB air card... Which brings to mind, how is the cell service at your place? If you have a cell phone that is capable of doing a tethered internet option, you could try that (make sure that your not connected to your wildblue router with the phone though).


Try one of those if you can and post back.


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, I posted that in my first post. lol

My laptop's backlight just went out so no coffee shop for me. I won't be able to check else where with it and no phone. However another user with the same problem will be going to her Mom's to check.


----------



## amartin813 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hiya Pixieheart,

We have wildblue through dishnetwork and have not been able to long onto disneyfairies since the begining of March. Like you I have tried everything. Still getting no where here either. Hate that we are paying for memberships and not able to use them. Hopefully someone will come up soon.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Pixieheart,

Did the other user have success using a different ISP provider?


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, it worked fine when taken somewhere else. Tested out a few things else where and it seems like something strange going on between their SSL and my ISP Perhaps the changed something recently with the recent outbreak of hackers. Whatever it is Iv done numorous changing, testing and trouble shooting with no fix availiable just additional info to send to Disney hoping they will get around to looking into it soon. I'd make sure to contact them if your having Issues, if everyone having problems writes in it could help it move up in priority (as I was told by a TT rep).


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

If TT website works fine on a different ISP, then the problem is with your wildrose ISP connection. They are blocking the access to the website via secured socket intentional or not. 

Call them back again and tell them that if you use a different ISP connection you have no issues. 

See where that gets you.


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

They know already, they pointed at the ISP as the one at fault. My ISp says it is not their fault and they haven't changed anything recently to cause it and point back to Disney. We've given them both all relavant information. At this point There doesnt seem to be enough people effected for them to care much about looking into .


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish there was more that we can do for you, but at this point, if it works with a different Internet provider than wild rose, the problem has to be a issue with wild rose.

Good luck.


----------



## PixieHeart (Mar 21, 2012)

It's wildblue and also hughsnet but not all of these satellite connections are effected. I'm no longer seeking help on this is issue ad I got in contact with someone with background in all these things. Narrowed it down and given them the right direction to go in to fix it. It's really up to them now. Thanks anyways


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry we couldn't be of more assistance.


----------

